# Odd advert.....for a planned pedigree mating????



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

Just seen this on Gumtree, very odd for a planned litter from an active queen but kittens unregistered?????

bengal kitten ready now | Berkshire | Gumtree


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes odd. DOn't know why - maybe email and ask? ALso ask if you can register yourself? (under GGCF guidelines they should provide you with the means to do so)


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Maybe the stud is only TICA registered. Maybe it's a mating of closely related cats so the kittens could be registered but not on the active register - no issue then with the new owner doing their own registration.

I'm sure I can think of other valid reasons in time but those two are off the cuff


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

Have you seen glitterglams cats? They are amazing fully health tested aswell, the kitten doesn't even look like a Bengal! and £150? I am guessing its all made up to sell a moggie!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

The ad is in Berkshire, Glitterglam are north of Peterborough. As you say it doesn't look like a Bengal, I think they are using the Glitterglam name to try to increase the ease of selling the kitten. They may not even have a Glitterglam cat.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I didn't get any photos when I looked at the ad. Is it not a Bengal? How very odd to use the Glitterglam name if it's a con. It would be easier to get away with a slightly less well known one.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

It certainly sounds strange. Why not register if it's 'planned'? Something smells fishy. 

My best guess is both parents are Glitterglam cats but are siblings/related and thus officially cannot be mated with. Or mum IS registered active but dad isn't?

Or they're selling this girl for such a low price because she's the last one and they'd like to get rid of her. Still doesn't explain the unregistered bit though


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

havoc said:


> I didn't get any photos when I looked at the ad. Is it not a Bengal? How very odd to use the Glitterglam name if it's a con. It would be easier to get away with a slightly less well known one.


The kitten looks like a fluffy brown classic tabby, and if you look hard it has ginger on its legs lol!!!


----------



## NorthernDarkness (Jan 9, 2013)

To me the kitten looks like a classic tortie tabby moggie.


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

Im not very good and I hate gumtree, can anyone email her and ask for parents pedigree names / pedigrees maybe? Although I guess these can be printed off?


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

The pictures are definitely not a Bengal but a lovely Justa. If it were, especially out of Glitterglam parents, it would be more than £150!!


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> My best guess is both parents are Glitterglam cats but are siblings/related and thus officially cannot be mated with


Wouldn't account for non registration. The progeny of Father/Daughter, Mother/Son and full sibling matings can be registered, they just can't be put on the active register.


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Glitterglam are well known breeders, I guess this ad is a scam, scammers steal photos and get away with it so I guess they will steal a prefix name too in order to sell moggies and passing them off as pedigrees.


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

I have actually emailed them. I have apologised if it seems I am sticking my beak in but I know that I wouldn't like anyone doing this with my prefix!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Emailed the ad or Glitterglam? GLitterglam need to know if it is a scam.


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

spid said:


> Emailed the ad or Glitterglam? GLitterglam need to know if it is a scam.


I emailed Glitterglam! I linked the advert and just apologised if I was stepping over the line but that if it is a scam, they probably would want to know!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Glad you did - I would want to know! Was going to do it if you hadn't.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

That kitten is definitely NOT a Glitterglam, their kittens are very well marked and very distinctive


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

The three photos of the kitten.... don't even look like the same kitten in all. Picture 3 is not the cat in picture 2... the ears are different shapes.

Glitterglsms are also heavily glittered, and while it can be hard to spot on photos, I can't see even a hint on thid.

I'm sure it's a scam of some sort.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Any responce ???


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

I haven't heard back from Glitterglam!


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

They might be making their own enquiries first, to make sure someone isn't just being spiteful or something, which is understandable
Doesn't really mean they are ignoring it
A friend of mine has a Glitterglam cat, with a strict contract, and this kitten is nothing like a Glitterglam cat,hers is stunning


----------



## catlove844 (Feb 15, 2011)

I asked a ex-Bengal breeder to email them  She just texted me to say they replied and are getting right on it!


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Great news, I am sure they must not have known about it, but I think they could have replied to you really


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

At least they are on it!!


----------

